# General > IoT, IoE, and Maker Forum >  B4R - "R" as in "Arduino" ?

## dilettante

Anyone taken a look at this yet?

B4R beta is available for download!

So in addition to B4J on Raspberry Pi there is now a Basic for programming Arduinos.

----------

